# What color to paint front door?



## Pups135 (Sep 21, 2017)

What color to paint front door?or leave it? Its not really wood. It's metal. And starting to chip.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

It's your house, I'm not going to advise a color choice other than to say dark colors are generally a bad idea if the door receives a lot of sunlight.


----------



## Pups135 (Sep 21, 2017)

It does get a lot of sun in the morning.


----------



## Pups135 (Sep 21, 2017)

Maybe white? Just to fix the chipping? But maybe that would be too much white.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Picture from further back?

Paint it whatever color you want. Realize that the lighter colors do better than darker. 

Is that screen in the storm door right now?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I'd go for a soft, sage green with that siding and trim.


----------



## Pups135 (Sep 21, 2017)

The storm door is staying. Retractable screen. How would a Mocha look? Too dark? Thoughts?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Sounds like too dark to me but I also hate brown so take my opinion for what it's worth....


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

How bad is the chipping? feasible to touch it up? Hard to pic a color if you intend to paint without seeing more of the house. I agree light is generally better than dark. Dark paint can be problematic if/when the storm window is in place as it's possible to get a lot of heat build up on the door.


----------



## subbuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

plaid


----------



## Pups135 (Sep 21, 2017)

thanks for input!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Pups135 said:


> thanks for input!


Colour is a statement. Any colour you want to paint it is the perfect colour.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Cranberry.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I've got the same mailbox as yours. Mine is black, and the powder coating has started to peel along the top, probably from the direct sunlight. Beautiful piece when new, but starting to look a bit shabby. I'm going to get it re-powder coated soon. Sorry for going a bit off topic.


----------



## Pups135 (Sep 21, 2017)

Dave contact the mail box company. See if they can send you a new one. How long have you had your mail box?


----------



## Jen LS (Sep 19, 2016)

I am a decorator but would need to see a photo of the whole house, roof included.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Pups135 said:


> Dave contact the mail box company. See if they can send you a new one. How long have you had your mail box?


Per your suggestion I just sent an email to customer service. I doubt I will get anywhere with this but it can't hurt. I bought mine in Dec of 2005 from Frontgate. The only difference is that mine has my address numbers and not a monogrammed initial. They are beautiful mailboxes but apparently don't like sunny locations. 

http://www.frontgate.com/monogrammed-wall-mount-mailbox/11491


----------



## leenabug (Dec 7, 2014)

i would paint it black to tie in with the light and railing. But then I love bold contrast. My front door is currently burnt orange. Before we got new siding it was burgandy and I think I painted it teal (or was it red) when living in our first home.


----------

